# Nintendo DS CASE Skins



## elric1966 (Mar 4, 2008)

Not quite sure where to ask this but this looked like the closest forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was looking around to see if anyone had any templates for creating their own skins for the DS. I'm not talking about the software skins, like for the R4 etc, I'm wanting to make my own Case ones. i.e. The Upper/Lower Panels and the Outside.

Thanks!

[Elric]


----------



## perculus (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds cool. good luck on it.


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 11, 2008)

If you'd like someone else to handle the printing Decalgirl offer a service where they will print good-quality custom skins for you. There is a template on the their forum, you have to register to download the file. They will not print any copyrighted material (screenshots, official artwork, etc) for legal reasons, but if you're working from scratch yourself it's worth looking into.


----------



## DBB (Mar 18, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> If you'd like someone else to handle the printing Decalgirl offer a service where they will print good-quality custom skins for you. There is a template on the their forum, you have to register to download the file. They will not print any copyrighted material (screenshots, official artwork, etc) for legal reasons, but if you're working from scratch yourself it's worth looking into.




thank you for the website


----------



## nugrosjp (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks from me too, great link


----------

